# Dos Boot disk to Norton Ghost



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

I am trying to make a boot disk whick will run Norton Ghost. Which I have got ghosted onto the D: Partition. I have made a basic boot floppy and have included the following line to the autoexec.bat.
Ghost.exe clone,mode=pload, src=d:\original.gho:,dst=1:1 -fx -sure -rb


Everything was going well the floppy booted the machine and loaded everything up to the above command line and then reported.

ABORT: 19010, Arguements must be preceeded with a ' -' or a ' /' 

Anyone help with an explanation.

Thanks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Try:
Ghost.exe -clone,mode=pload,src=d:\original.gho,dst=1:1 -fx -sure -rb


----------



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

Dave
Thanks for getting back on the boot disk problem. Copied yoir suggestion straight into the .bat file. However on booting up with the floppyI am getting a different error message now. 

Abort. No source partition was specified from image.

The image of c:\ is on partition d:\ and called original.gho

As on you suggestion Ghost.exe -clone,mode=pload,src=d:\original.gho,dst=1:1 -fx -sure -rb

I assume that src=d:\ refers to the location of the original.ghost, so does it need pointing to the c:\ partition being the one that will be restored/overwritten? I would guess this to be the dst=1:1 but am not sure. 

Anymore help would be appreciated.

Porg


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Srce is the location of the image file.
dst is the destination in this case disk 1 partition 1
If the image file contains data from more than one partition, which I think it does (hence the error message), then you need to tell it which one to copy as in:
Ghost.exe -clone,mode=pload,src=d:\original.gho:1,dst=1:1 -fx -sure -rb
(spot the :1) which copies the first partition from the image file to the first partition on the first disk.


----------



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

Dave

Hopefully u don't mind me plugging away. Been away for a few days and only just got back. Still no nearer. The best I have managed is to get the floppy to boot up to the Ghost initial screen.

You mention the image file containing data from more than one partition.

I have a 40gig H/D split in four. However When I made the ghost image it was only of partition 1 C:\ and was saved onto partition 2 D:\ I cannot get my head around the (No source partition was specified from image) being (original.gho)

Typing this makes me wonder if the :1, after original.gho should perhaps be :2,

If you can thro any light on where I am going wrong I would be grateful.

Regards

Porg


----------



## theporg (Aug 27, 2002)

Dave

Typing that last thread got the grey matter going. I realised that the :1 you mentioned was not the one at the end of the line but in the middle. Anyway it worked fine once I corrected the Autoexex.bat, reloaded from booting up through to a restart.

Thanks for the help

Porg


----------

